

Microsoft’s Real Problem: Facebook is the New Outlook, and- not Listening to Generation Y - ridertech
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/13/microsofts-real-problem-facebook-is-the-new-outlook-and-other-ways-that-remond-is-not-listening-to-generation-y/

======
Goronmon
I'm not sure I get the comparison between Outlook and Facebook. I see Facebook
as a service teenagers and young adults use to keep in touch. I see Outlook
and as an e-mail and organizer mainly for business users. From that
perspective I'm not sure how exactly Facebook is affecting the use of Outlook
at all.

Am I missing something?

~~~
nostrademons
What're the problems that Outlook solves?

\- Email: communicating with people

\- Email attachments: sharing files

\- Address Book: storing contact info for friends, coworkers, and
acquaintances

\- Calendar: keeping track of events you've promised to attend

\- RSS feeds: keeping up on news that you're interested in

What're the problems that FaceBook solves?

\- Messages, Wall, Notes, & Chat: communicating with people

\- Photo & video sharing: sharing files

\- Profiles: storing contact info for friends, classmates, and acquaintances

\- Events: keeping track of events you've promised to attend

\- Newsfeed & shared links: keeping up on news that you're interested in

That's why Microsoft is scared. ;-) The market is different, but the tasks are
exactly the same - and as FaceBook users get older, they become the market
that previously used Outlook.

~~~
gnaritas
More likely, as Facebook users get older, they'll grow out of Facebook and
realize it's just a silly website.

~~~
michaelmurphy
I disagree.

Obviously some people who think Facebook is silly will always think it's
silly. But for current Facebook users, I think it will only get more useful to
them as they get older.

Up to a certain point in life, getting older usually means more
responsibilities; jobs, kids, etc. That's less time to maintain and cultivate
face to face social relationships.

I think you'll find Facebook's population is only getting older as people with
limited time go online to create and maintain those relationships.

------
ScottWhigham
Give me a &*^%ing break

